# Corona Virus / nCoV / Wuhan China Snake Virus / Epidemic



## John Ziegler (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Boytoy (Jan 27, 2020)

Sounds like some serious shit. 
  Million people quarantined


----------



## Beserker (Jan 27, 2020)

No worries, the coronavirus was made in China, it won’t last long.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 27, 2020)

Whoever makes the dust masks over there is cashing in.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2020)

We’re due for Mother Nature to give humanity a good, old fashioned cull.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2020)

Thin the herd!!!


----------



## Raider (Jan 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> We’re due for Mother Nature to give humanity a good, old fashioned cull.


Sad but true! One of these day’s she’s gonna give us a good old gut punch!!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2020)

The people in that country eat everything that walks  or crawls. Rats and bats? Damn smh.  When you have over 1 billion people they gotta eat somehow.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2020)

Seeker said:


> The people in that country eat everything that walks  or crawls. Rats and bats? Damn smh.  When you have over 1 billion people they gotta eat somehow.



No stray dogs or cats in China either. 

Yes, because they’re eaten.


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2020)

Zig trying to smear my good name. I see how you are.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 27, 2020)

snake said:


> Zig trying to smear my good name. I see how you are.



lol, taste like chicken.


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2020)

This will be a full on pandemic soon. It actually already is, they just haven’t declared it yet. 




Not sure why we're already at phase 4 and it hasn’t been acknowledged. 

This is type of flu is similar to many Other outbreaks: bird flu/h1n1, swine flu, MERS, SARS, Spanish flu etc. 

I also distrust communist China. They are doing a great job in the quarantine effort but I’m incredulous that the data coming out is accurate. In other words it could be worse than the Chinese government is letting on.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2020)

No fried lies and chicken wing for me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2020)

I said it before ill say it again..No matter how many chicken wings you order the lady always say chicken wing..Never wings


----------



## Beserker (Jan 28, 2020)

Such an unoriginal name for this outbreak... been working construction for over 2 decades, the coronavirus comes every Monday like clockwork as evidenced by the absent workers and sprayed shithouses.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 28, 2020)

They (china)will make this seem less serious then it is..The fact that China is celebrating chinese new year and doesnt want more panic then it already has created



Year of the Rat


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-51318246

WHO declares global health emergency. 

Not a particularly frightening disease but looks like it will
be around for a while. 

Hopefully it doesn’t mutate into something more severe.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2020)

I like Coronas on the beach...


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2020)

No BS up to date data, courtesy of John’s Hopkins. 

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

Both the US and Japan made a huge mistake in repatriating nationals without enforced quarantine. 

Not that you should be too worried: unless you are old and/or have significant preexisting conditions, the virus isn’t particularly deadly. 

That being said, this isn’t going away any time soon.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Just don't order takeout,yet if you do? Wear a dustmask while eating,& always,no salt,no msg!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2020)

Wuhon virus linked to bats as death toll reaches 350 

https://nypost.com/2020/02/03/study-finds-more-evidence-that-new-coronavirus-is-linked-to-bats/


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Wuhon virus linked to bats as death toll reaches 350
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/02/03/study-finds-more-evidence-that-new-coronavirus-is-linked-to-bats/



Interesting find, Ziggy. It talks about how SARS likely too originated from bats, and describes the corona virus as being like a more easily spread version of SARS that does less damage.

So bats...eating them? People being bitten by 'em? They mentioned it likely originated at a seafood market fer what thats worth.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 3, 2020)

I mentioned before,a lifetime ago I was an officer in the chemical branch...NBC.....The goal of a Bio agent is to mimic something common-flu or cold...slow kill rate....This way ,by the time it's discovered it's something else,half or more of the population is infected..............I 1st heard of it on the world news and that the CDC was only inspecting 3 airports in the US....................Total RED flag......Now 2 wks later it's in Kansas..............We all better pray this isn't engineered..!!


----------



## German89 (Feb 3, 2020)

[video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B71NE_7Jelk/?igshid=91zd9q1jvo9h[/video]


----------



## German89 (Feb 3, 2020)

[video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B8D5W6hpxKY/?igshid=kim4rtuzj5sw[/video]


----------



## Jin (Feb 3, 2020)

German89 said:


> [video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B8D5W6hpxKY/?igshid=kim4rtuzj5sw[/video]



You’re smarter than to believe any of that. 

“The corona virus”. Many pandemic flu led for the last century plus have been a type of corona virus. 

MERS
SARS
etc. 

The only thing that looks likes a conspiracy is that the WHO hasn’t recommended travel bans. Effectively placing economic stability ahead of the lives that will
be lost to this pandemic. 

I’m also skeptical that the data coming out of China is accurate. We’ll have a better idea of how contagious and deadly this strain is after a month or so when more counties provide data.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> [video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B8D5W6hpxKY/?igshid=kim4rtuzj5sw[/video]



According the the Super Bowl commercial, Verizon also deployed 5G. Conspiracy? You decide...


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> According the the Super Bowl commercial, Verizon also deployed 5G. Conspiracy? You decide...



Such a "coincidence"

And in theory. Nothing. Is. Ever. A coincidence. Ever!


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> You’re smarter than to believe any of that.
> 
> “The corona virus”. Every pandemic flu for the last century plus has been a type of corona virus.
> 
> ...



I believe in govt conspiracy.  Sorry Jin.


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2020)

Truth from a long time UK YouTuber living in China. Always rational, fair and balanced I trust what he says. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HE7Iz7HLpYg&t=3s

Notice what he says about how the Chinese report (normal) flu deaths: if there are pre existing conditions and the patient does from complications of the flu, on the death certificate it will list the pre existing condition as the cause of death: I.e. diabetes. 

Yearly China reports less than 1/100th of flu deaths as does America. The above statements are factual. 

What does this mean for reported deaths from the nCor virus? Well, you could speculate that the death count in China is severely underreported. 

If you really want to be freaked out this video would do it IF it dates and locations of the footage could be verified. All I can tell you is that all the footage that is claimed to be from China has people speaking in Chinese in The clips and Chinese language seen in written form. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z0GU5fk88kI

Estimates are that peak infection will occur at the epicenter (Wuhan) around April. Which means that if it gets to where you are, you’ll likely be dealing with this well beyond April. 

Scientists are hopeful that warmer weather (summer) will slow the rate of infection.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 4, 2020)

To add to Jin's post above, the Chinese locked down three big cities when this was first made public.  That would indicate that the numbers of infected and deaths at that time were probably way under reported.  As far as the travel ban, its pointless.  Again it's estimated that this was a bigger problem than reported for 2-4 weeks prior to quarantines.  The horse is already out of the barn.

How many people do you think are getting this virus and just writing it off the the seasonal flu? I'm guessing a lot.  And a lot of these people will travel.  

Unless you're elderly or really young, and/or have pre-existing health issues, this is not something I'd even give a second thought to.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2020)

I was at a super bowl party on Sunday. One of the guys there is first generation Chinese. His parents were off the boat. His brother is a Dr in China. 

China isn’t even telling half the story, which isn’t surprising with China. It’s a full blown pandemic in China already. Hospitals are being overrun. Cats out of the bag and there’s not much that can be done except riding it out. 

the guy said his relatives here just sent 3000 masks to their family in China. 

long story short...it’s bad and only going to get worse before it runs its course.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 4, 2020)

DYS that’s what we’re hearing round here too. We are strong and it will pass. I try not to worry and remember my ancestors who made it through some real shit! They live in me and we fight until the very end!!! Don’t think I would take a vaccine either. Depends on the death toll truthfully.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just wash your hands, you'll be fine.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2020)

My healing crystals will keep me safe.


----------



## eddiek (Feb 4, 2020)

This may be stupid question, however, do you think the coronavirus can be transmitted from injectables that were manufactured in China?  I recently received some Tren Ace from somebody in the US, however it is manufactured by ZPHC, which is a pharmaceutical company in China.  It is in a different province and was manufactured in October 2019, so I am not too worried.  I just started my cyle, just curious if this could be another way of passing the virus on.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> My healing crystals will keep me safe.



Your crystal meth?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Your crystal meth?



I've got essential oils as a backup plan.


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I've got essential oils as a backup plan.



Dont forget the herbal teas!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 4, 2020)

I find it interesting that the "brand new corona virus" came around right when millions of protesters began protesting the government in China. The corona virus has been around for 50 years. All of a sudden it becomes a news media frenzy and a worldwide pandemic.

Do yourself a favor and read the back of a a Lysol can whether it be on the shelf today or 30 years ago, Lysol literally names the "human coronavirus" as a list of things that it kills. Now fact check sites(known for feeding libral/government bias) is debunking the lysol claim saying its a "new strain" Look it up....

Its not new folks, just another government trying to control its citizens that are outraged by its actions.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I find it interesting that the "brand new corona virus" came around right when millions of protesters began protesting the government in China. The corona virus has been around for 50 years. All of a sudden it becomes a news media frenzy and a worldwide pandemic.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and read the back of a a Lysol can whether it be on the shelf today or 30 years ago, Lysol literally names the "human coronavirus" as a list of things that it kills. Now fact check sites(known for feeding libral/government bias) is debunking the lysol claim saying its a "new strain" Look it up....
> 
> Its not new folks, just another government trying to control its citizens that are outraged by its actions.



It's like the flu. There's a bunch of different strains of the flu. The general coronavirus is nothing new, but this is a new, deadly strain.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 4, 2020)

https://youtu.be/TsyujjitOFM


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 4, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's like the flu. There's a bunch of different strains of the flu. The general coronavirus is nothing new, but this is a new, deadly strain.


Every new strain of any flu like virus is deadly to older folks and those with low immune systems. Our immune systems will adapt just like every other new strain. The flu mutates every year. Ill be more concerned when healthy adults die.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 4, 2020)

Maijah said:


> https://youtu.be/TsyujjitOFM


 I normally don't buy into these types of theories but it all makes sense when you look at what was happening in China. Citizens where standing a million strong against the Chinese government then BAM...coronavirus and now martial law, mandatory house curfews.


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2020)

eddiek said:


> This may be stupid question, however, do you think the coronavirus can be transmitted from injectables that were manufactured in China?  I recently received some Tren Ace from somebody in the US, however it is manufactured by ZPHC, which is a pharmaceutical company in China.  It is in a different province and was manufactured in October 2019, so I am not too worried.  I just started my cyle, just curious if this could be another way of passing the virus on.



If the oil is sterile that means it doesn’t contain bacteria or viruses. 

So long as it was filtered correctly you shouldn’t have any issues. 10/2019 is too early for exposure in a province other than Hubei anyhow.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2020)

Everyone will be fine. The chinese messed up and are now crying for the USA to help fix it


Trump2020


----------



## mugzy (Feb 6, 2020)

Moving quickly -

Hubei province, the epicenter of the epidemic, reported 70 new deaths on Wednesday and 2,987 new confirmed cases


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2020)

I would advise you all to not blindly listen to the WHO or CDC. Both are tasked with safeguarding human health but they have to figure in economics, politics, civil unrest and strategy.  

The fact that the WHO hasn’t recommended travel restrictions is a big red flag. Granted this virus is probably less dangerous than riots, so they aren’t being evil, per se, just not forthcoming. 

“We just need to make sure that nobody knows until everybody knows.” -quote from Contagion. 

China is covering up a lot. My mom spent 18 summers there and is in contact with friends. People are dying in their houses and waiting in line for care. 

Expect the numbers out of China to be 10x the reported. 

That means to date the actual figures are close to 300,000 infected and 6,000 dead.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IaIjwvjBwqg


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2020)

sketchy

[video]https://vm.tiktok.com/VTEvms/[/video]


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2020)

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.07.20021154v1.full.pdf

paper out of Los Alamos. 

They estimate the R0 between 4-6. And quarantine ineffective. 

Estimate that the infected population doubles every 2.4 days. 

Estimate the efforts (quarantine of major cities with 10M+ pop, cancel work, shut down factories) in China reduced the R0 55-59%. R0 with quarantine efforts: 2.7+. R0 must be LESS THAN 1 for containment. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number

Keep your our eyes on Singapore and Japan for accurate counts. All of China will be infected soon enough. 

Again, not trying to fear monger. The complication rate is low for people without underlying conditions or who aren’t too old. 

If you are going to prepare, do so now.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 14, 2020)

Jin means Ratio Numbers................2 infects 4 infects 8.............We all better hope the CDC finally does their Job.Last night on the evening world news w David M.    If not checked 60% of the world will be effected.............Not good ODDS


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2020)

The RO of measles is 12-18, very contagious. 

The RO of flu viruses is 1-2. We don't like being near people with the flu. 

The RO is how many other people one case could spread to. So an RO of 5 means that 5 new cases could arise from that 1.

Just for context, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 14, 2020)

The conspiracy theory I heard and likes is the mortality rate is significantly higher in a second exposure after receiving a recombinant SARS “vaccine”.

This was the case in all the animal experiments testing SARS vaccines created this way. It’s highly possible China has already done mass immunization to people in particular regions. 

A coronavirus outbreak would effect that population significantly different than the rest of the world. The question is what the mortality rate will be once it hits more trustworthy countries. If it’s significantly less, then China has been playing some games they aren’t admitting to.

My money’s on this having some truth to it. (I.e I’m with German)


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2020)

UPDATE: SCIENTISTS HAVE JUST RENAMED THE NEW VIRUS. 
*
Kung Flu. *


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...mail&utm_term=0_8d0d062dbd-8ce19065c3-2890801

This was a link from a John’s Hokpins post. WHO affiliate estimates “billions” could be infected.


----------



## Jayden Perth (Feb 19, 2020)

I work with the Chinese in oz. They had 30 of them quarantined on site after walking round with us first. They keep it all very hush tho. The problem is 14 days quarantine too late and the citrus can take over 24 days and some people carry and show no symptoms


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 19, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


>



The cure for Corona virus is lime & salt,w/ a shot of tequila!


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2020)

Covid-19 will be endemic in Japan and South Korea in the next weeks. Media/WHO will no longer be able to downplay this. 

Epidemic in two or more countries is a pandemic. You can count on this turning into one. 

If you plan to prepare: do so now.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m late to the party on this but are you taking precautions Jin?


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> I’m late to the party on this but are you taking precautions Jin?



Mostly social distancing. I’ll continue to go to Costco but will do so alone without my family and on a Monday morning when they open. 

Masks, glasses (to remind myself not to touch my face/eyes), handwashing and sanitizer. Nothing extreme. 

I live around a lot a lot of old folks. My bigger concern is not passing something on to them. 

We live in the country so besides shopping and kids school we don’t have much outside contact. 

Japan is such an etiquette heavy society. My concerns would be much greater if I were facing a pandemic hitting America. 

People are potentially way more dangerous than this virus.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 20, 2020)

Good GOD. That sounds terrifying. Sending good vibes your way and glad you’re a bit isolated. 

youre right, no one in North America would do that. We’d all die.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Covid-19 will be endemic in Japan and South Korea in the next weeks. Media/WHO will no longer be able to downplay this.
> 
> Epidemic in two or more countries is a pandemic. You can count on this turning into one.
> 
> If you plan to prepare: do so now.




Edit/error. Pandemic: Epidemic in two or more large areas of land such as continents. 

S. Korea and Japan are too close in proximity to declare a pandemic once the epidemic is firmly in place. 

This will go global nonetheless.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 21, 2020)

Fun fact: because of the new travel regulations on mainland China, if you try to call air a Canada customer service for business hours (which I have to do often for work) ... there’s a recording saying that due to the volume caused by these restrictions they can’t take any customer service calls. 

I can’t imagine what’s it’s like for overseas travel to/from Asia right now.


----------

